# For those who work in an OB/GYN office...



## MnTwins29 (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you describe a "typical" day for the types of services provided?  Is it mostly E/M visits?  Pre-natal visits?  Procedures in the office like colposcopies?  The reason I am asking is that I am now going to be the compliance officer for several offices in a large practice - and two of them are OB/GYN offices, where I have never coded.  

Earlier I had posted a request for good sources for OB/GYN coding, and while they were imfomative, I wondered if that was TMI for the types of services usually peformed.

I am looking for big picture here - it will simply help me focus on what is done in the offices.  Thank you in advance for any advice, anecdotes or hints!

Lance


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Lance,

In all honesty, it really depends on the Provider make-up of the practice.  In my organization each office is very different.  Some of the providers are close to retirement and are no longer doing OB, so most of their day is E/M's with Office and Hosp procedures.  Some of the physicians are totally OB, and their days consist of nothing but prenatal and post partum visits with a few scattered preventive visits.  You also need to look at your patient age population and geographic area as that can effect how many and what type of services you provide.


----------

